

What is the best way to attract your first 10k users? - wyall

How do your attract your first 10k users especially when faced with a chicken-and-egg situation such as an ad network, for example?
======
iamdanfox
There are a few interesting answers in the 'Startup Traction' topic on Quora
[1].

Lots of them mention having a great product that solves a real problem, having
a content-rich blog to drive traffic, inviting friends and some PR. (Maybe the
friends one isn't so applicable to an ad network!)

[1]: [https://www.quora.com/Startup-Traction](https://www.quora.com/Startup-
Traction)

------
jwdunne
For an ad network, why not set up niche websites in-house to serve on first?
This involves time developing good content and ranking in search engines but
could solve one side of the chicken-egg problem. You could help yourself by
making a niche site specific to website owners, using it as both a seed ad
server and a way to build your ad server-base.

Convincing business owners to invest in advertising that is not being served
anywhere would be difficult, even if CPC-only.

------
growthmaster1
Good Question.

i suggest you to go and check Kilometer's blog. Kilometer is now building a
new startup, and they are documenting their journey from an idea to 1000
customers. [http://www.kilometer.io/blog/](http://www.kilometer.io/blog/)

------
fabiandesimone
Ad Network?

Contact as may publishers as you can and offer them INSANE payouts for serving
your ads. That way you get some initial movement.

Then go to Affiliate Marketing Forums and promote your traffic source there.
Affiliates will eat it up if you manage to get some volume.

Affiliates are eager to test out virgin traffic sources.

